# red platinum dragon betta



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

new betta first out of 4.. will post pics of the other 3 later :-D


----------



## Dizzy Izzy (Aug 6, 2010)

Hes beutiful~


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

thank you for the compliment =)


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Wow he's amazing! Where'd you get him? I love the tank, too. He contrasts nicely with the black substrate.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

surprisingly he was a new addition at a local lfs. he isn't show quality like the other 3 thats on the way but he's still handsome enough to catch my eye.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

He sure looks show quality to me  He's stunning!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

I love him ! "steals and runs"


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

look at his upper fin.the color defect. here's one out of another 3 betta i ordered YouTube - platinum hm#1 29aug10-RM40.avi


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Can't wait to see the other 3!

EDIT: Wow that guy's got a huge dorsal! And he's really nice too!


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

weluvbettas said:


> I love him ! "steals and runs"




:lol: you stole his pic..he's still safe at my place lol


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh. I barely noticed that color defect... XD

Can't wait to see the others!


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

yeah i got him a female of his species and they gave me a golden red female as a gift ^.^ must be my lucky day


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

kitten_penang said:


> :lol: you stole his pic..he's still safe at my place lol


 
Darn... but the pics good enough for me!!!:lol:


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

:lol: weluvbettas why don't you go get one of these for your collection?


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hes so adorable!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh dear. I think you've stolen my heart. Or just my dream fish >.> NICE pet store find. He may not be show quality, but he's certainly gorgeous.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Beautiful! Nice tank too! I wish I had a PK...


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

thanks guys =) he stole my heart too... couldn't resist not buying him


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have NEVER seen a plakat in person!


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

lol how come?


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Me neither. My only source of bettas are from the local pet stores. None sell plakats. Ive even looked at the female cups hoping to see a plakat mistaken for female...
Well, I actually saw "king bettas" a few times. But their bodies seem different than that of plakats I see on this site.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

king bettas are nice.dont you like them? i saw aquabid had soe good bettas but they were out sourced from thailand.which is good


----------

